# Harvest Moon: Discussion



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 24, 2015)

I've just got back into the series and have been working through Animal Parade (glorious game in my opinion, so relaxing), and was wondering if there were any more fans in the forum? If so, what are your preferred games (know it's quite mixed within the fandom!) and what's your take on the SOS Vs. Lost Valley situation?


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 25, 2015)

I just started playing _Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town_. This is the first HM game I have played for more than a few minutes. So far, I am trying to get the hang of making an income so I can get seeds. And that has entailed me going to a nearby cave to hit rocks with a hammer until gold comes out that I can apparently mail to a buyer, heh.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 25, 2015)

Friends of Mineral Town is the first(and only) Harvest Moon game I've ever played.
I loved the game a bunch, but never really bought any game before or after it, even though I said I would lol.
Idk, it's just one of those things I said I was gonna do but lagged on it.

Anyway, FOMT was an amazing game to me.
I enjoyed the labor, the town square events, playing with my dog, and so on.
The thing I put the most time into though was of course the romance aspect of the game.

Man, I tried SOOOOO hard to get Popuri to marry me.






That pink-haired jerk.
I did so much for her.
I bought chickens from her.
I spent hours mining ore for her to make her sweet jewelry and I got her heart all the way to red, but she still wouldn't accept my proposals and married Kai(rip me)

I did something wrong, but I didn't have internet at the time so I couldn't figure it out.
A few years later, I looked up what I did wrong and alls I had to do was order a Big Bed from the Shopping Channel.
:|

That's the only requirement I was missing.
A darn bed.
It makes sense though because she's going to be sleeping in there but damn I didn't know it held such importance to stop a marriage from happening. Like we could've got married and she could've said "we need a bigger bed, jav" but it's whatevs haha.

But yeah, really awesome game.
I found it recently chilling in the garage but I am missing GBA SP charger (also don't know where DS lite charger is) so I haven't been able to play it. I've told myself that I am going to order a charger online to play it but I keep forgetting lol. Payday is this Friday though, so I will most definitely be ordering one and replaying the hell out of this game. Move out of the way, Kai! I'm coming for my woman!!

I will end this with a nifty tune from FOMT.
Thanks for reading if you did!


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 25, 2015)

I started playing harvest moon ages ago when I was around 7, when my mum brought Magical Melody from Toys R Us. I kept crying whenever my cow died. :| I hardly new what was going on then... My mum had to help me with the game as well. 
Afterwards I got Harvest moon DS. I worked very hard and got some animals (yay!) that died in a hurricane which made me cry again (no surprises there).

Then I played DS cute that I was very good at. I needed less than 8 harvest sprites left to get married to Gustafa, then my file got corrupted.
Then I played animal parade where I got married to Gale and had a child, then my folder got overwritten by mistake. Harvest moon must hate me. :|
I have tale of two towns and another fairly new one that I'm very bad at and havn't gotten far. :|


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

More Friends of Mineral Town was literally my childhood lmao like seriously, I played it everyday and I even recall having a notebook full of guides that I got from the internet hahah it had the birthdays of each person and their preferred gifts and all that stuff heh... 

I also got all the boys to orange hearts and got the item thingys they give when you reach blue heart rank but in the end I married Gray lmao and I remember having a grudge on Mary bc I like Gray lmao 

I'm planning to get SOS too, but not now since I dun have the budget for it T__T


----------



## samsquared (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm a huge HM fan. I've played all of the handheld HMs after More Friends of Mineral Town and I have Animal Parade, but I hate the music so it is hard to get through the whole game lol...
My favourite has gotta be A New Beginning. Though Denny is my favourite bachelor (yass baby <3), I can't lie and say that his farming sim is the most fun. I love A New Beginning, even though the translation is really ****ty, too. There is just so much content. You can farm in so many different ways, have so many different animals, and I was obsessed with that Garden Tour last summer omg. I was more machine than woman calculating all of the set points I would get, lol
It kind of reminds me of my home planning in ACNL but a little more intense.
I haven't played completely through SOS yet, but after playing RF4, I am positive the translation is better and more amusing than Natsume's last... ha...
At any rate, yasss HM yaaaasss


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 26, 2015)

I want to get back into the series but ever since Harvest moon DS I've sort of resented the new 3d style natsume have adapted. It just looks so ugly... 

I remember how easy and fun it was to just quickly do your farm work, but now it takes like 5 seconds to throw a single hoe 

is it faster w/ the new games?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Friends of Mineral Town is the first(and only) Harvest Moon game I've ever played.
> I loved the game a bunch, but never really bought any game before or after it, even though I said I would lol.
> Idk, it's just one of those things I said I was gonna do but lagged on it.
> 
> ...



same for me only I played harvest moon DS and spent all my time trying to wed this spawn of satan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND SHE ENDED UP MARRYING THAT UGLY ALCOHOLIC THAT OWNS THE BAR


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 26, 2015)

Harvest Moon DS was my childhood. It got boring pretty fast though; none of the characters were really that memorable and you really had to base it off their cheesy one-liners or appearances to decide who you wanted to marry. I actually liked Animal Parade the most although the loading times were pretty annoying. Harvest Moon DS' loading screens were basically nonexistent.
I still favor Rune Factory so much more. Natsume seemed to slap on "A Fantasy Harvest Moon" on every game they translated, but the two series are so different that it couldn't even be called a fantasy HM. RF had well-written characters, funny dialogue, and even innuendo at times (XSEED translated Rune Factory 4 and actually did it well), plus the story hooked me in. I highly suggest Rune Factory 4; it's much better than all the HM 3DS titles combined.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 27, 2015)

Quagsire. said:


> I started playing harvest moon ages ago when I was around 7, when my mum brought Magical Melody from Toys R Us. I kept crying whenever my cow died. :| I hardly new what was going on then... My mum had to help me with the game as well.
> Afterwards I got Harvest moon DS. I worked very hard and got some animals (yay!) that died in a hurricane which made me cry again (no surprises there).
> 
> Then I played DS cute that I was very good at. I needed less than 8 harvest sprites left to get married to Gustafa, then my file got corrupted.
> ...



Yessss, love Gale! Sorry it got corrupted, know he's a tough bachelor  and ToTT is really good, worth ploughing through!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I want to get back into the series but ever since Harvest moon DS I've sort of resented the new 3d style natsume have adapted. It just looks so ugly...
> 
> I remember how easy and fun it was to just quickly do your farm work, but now it takes like 5 seconds to throw a single hoe
> 
> ...



Psh no XD don't know about SoS, but the Lost Valley game looks very laggey!


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 27, 2015)

I can't say I have been a fan of harvest moon.
I tried marrying Ash I TOTT but noooo, he wouldn't do reverse proposal, and im not buying the blue feather.
RF WINS BY A MILESTONE IMO


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

I had More Friends of Mineral Town and it was my first and favorite one. I later had HM : DS and Island of Happines. I loved all of them so much!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

My first ever Harvest Moon game was Harvest Moon 64. And let me tell you, I spent so much of my childhood playing that game. It's such a great game, but I wish I had been a little older and understood the game when I played it because there was so much cool stuff to do in that game and I didn't know about most of it since I was so young. 

At this point in time, I have 13 Harvest Moon games in my possession. You could say I'm a pretty big fan. My abosolute favorite games are 64, A Wonderful Life, Friends of Mineral Town, and Animal Parade. I think those games best represent what Harvest Moon is all about and how the game should be played.

I was pretty disappointed when A New Beginning came out. I was super excited for a 3DS game that looked like it could be fun, but I ended up getting really bored really quickly with the whole thing. I'm not sure what it was, it might have been just how simple and easy they made things. 

I haven't tried Story of Seasons, but I've been hearing good things about it so I might try it one day.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> My first ever Harvest Moon game was Harvest Moon 64. And let me tell you, I spent so much of my childhood playing that game. It's such a great game, but I wish I had been a little older and understood the game when I played it because there was so much cool stuff to do in that game and I didn't know about most of it since I was so young.
> 
> At this point in time, I have 13 Harvest Moon games in my possession. You could say I'm a pretty big fan. My abosolute favorite games are 64, A Wonderful Life, Friends of Mineral Town, and Animal Parade. I think those games best represent what Harvest Moon is all about and how the game should be played.
> 
> ...



Oh awesome, interesting to read from someone who has been with the series so long! And wow, surprised that someone else dislikes ANB, I thought it was really slow-paced


----------



## pepperini (Jun 27, 2015)

My very first game was Another Wonderful Life when I was about eight or nine in a gamestop with my mom and dad shopping; I really loved it, even though the gameplay isn't endless like other titles in the series. My second one was FoMT, which was really good--I generally prefer the older games to the new--I love HMDS but I tried playing Sunshine Islands and I didn't like it so much.  
I really do like A Tale of Two Towns, though! It's very refreshing while keeping the same vibe that the series is known for.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Oh awesome, interesting to read from someone who has been with the series so long! And wow, surprised that someone else dislikes ANB, I thought it was really slow-paced



It just kind of stuck with me at an early age! 
But I usually don't see people complain about ANB either, but they're usually new to the whole Harvest Moon thing. I think I'm just so used to how the games used to be and I'm just not liking the new changes. And I agree, it seemed pretty slow to me as well!

- - - Post Merge - - -



peppercrossin said:


> My very first game was Another Wonderful Life when I was about eight or nine in a gamestop with my mom and dad shopping; I really loved it, even though the gameplay isn't endless like other titles in the series. My second one was FoMT, which was really good--I generally prefer the older games to the new--I love HMDS but I tried playing Sunshine Islands and I didn't like it so much.
> I really do like A Tale of Two Towns, though! It's very refreshing while keeping the same vibe that the series is known for.



I never played A Tale of Two Towns after some people were saying it wasn't that great of a game. But if you loved FoMT and you liked ToTT, I think I would try it out! I love going back and finding old games I've never played and trying them out now since I feel like I'm a more experienced gamer than I was years ago


----------



## Cirom (Jun 28, 2015)

As much as I want to say that I'm a fan of Harvest Moon.. I really haven't enjoyed their more recent titles. I enjoyed Magical Melody on the GameCube. I enjoyed Harvest Moon DS. I actually surprisngly enjoyed Island of Happiness. But anything I've played after that (In the Harvest Moon franchise, anyway), I've ended up not enjoying all that much. Perhaps it's the direction they've been taking their games, I'm not sure. (Although I've been meaning to try out Story of Seasons to see if the pace has been picked up, as it's by the same HM devs.. but alas! It's not out in Europe. ;T And knowing Marvelous, it probably never will be!)

Though I did end up picking up Rune Factory 3 a while back.. and that reminded me of why I enjoyed these types of games so much. While Harvest Moon may be doing it a bit lackluster, the Rune Factory titles have definitely kept that charm that got me into the older HM titles. (I still stand by my word that Harvest Moon DS is the best in the series, although I would like to see people's opinions against that. I'm curious.) I ended up buying Rune Factory 4 almost Day 1.. only to find out it wasn't released in Europe. Or at least it WAS.. *very* silently and *over a year later*. (I remember randomly browsing the eShop one day and just SEEING Rune Factory 4 there. Quite the surprise that was! ;D At least the game's still great, even if it's over a year late.)

Marvelous really doesn't care about Europe. ;T *sigh*

Also, slightly unrelated, but I've actually been following the development of this HM-like game called *Stardew Valley*. By the looks of it, it's going for a sort of HMDS-like style with the graphics, and the mechanics appear to be pretty in-depth! Although it seems it's only coming out on PC - which, to be fair, I don't mind anyway - PC very much needed a Harvest Moon-like game. ;U


----------



## Keyblades (Jul 6, 2015)

I love Harvest Moon so much.  It's adorable.


----------



## Hettie (Jul 7, 2015)

[size=-2]The HM series is one of my favorites! The first one I've ever played was BtN and ultimately has been my favorite. I also really enjoyed MM and for a little while StH (even though I was extremely disappointed in the lack of festivals and marriage. I think that would have completely made the game for me had they been implemented.)

I haven't played Lost Valley yet, and actually recently purchased SoS, but I'm having such a hard time getting in to it! I'm not entirely sure why, but for some reason I'm just not grabbed by it at all.  I'm trying really hard to get in to it though.[/size]


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 7, 2015)

_Friends of Mienral Town_ was a big part of my childhood! It was so relaxing and had so many fun elements. It took me a while to get into actually harvesting crops. I used to earn money by selling herbs and animal produce.
My favorite element was the different cutscenes/events. I always remember getting Ellen to knit me a sock for Christmas and being so amazed. The Heart events were fun as well.
I knew from day 1 Popuri was my favorite. I married her and had a child lol.
Great memories with this game!

My other favorite was _Animal Parade_!
I spent so much time on that game. I loved upgrading my home and decorating with the Purple furniture, I believe it's called Royal?
I had to play as the girl character so I could marry Owen 

Other than those, I've played Harvent Moon DS, Tree of Tranquility, and A Wonderful Life... I never spent too much time on those though. They didn't appeal to me as much.
Not a big fan of the series as a whole, but the few that I got into I was obsessed with.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

I started out playing on some gamecube verison of Harvest moon like.. 4-6 years ago somewhere. I thought it was borning and dull, so I never bothered again... I recently picked up New Beginning on the 3ds and I love it. From what I can tell they don't force the marriage aspect on you, which i love. I'm not really into that, espcially when the choice is limited to the opposite sex gender. I liek to be able to choose more than that.  But.. I do like other aspects of the game. I like the farming and my cows a lot... I have a baby and I named it Whoop. It's mom is named Mac...

I also recently tricked my friend into naming her chicken Tyson. After I told her it was a chicken brand she screamed. lol 

I'm trying to get into the game, but I don't know much about it. Sorry ^^;


----------

